# Humbertiella nymphs



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2005)

I have some Humbertiella nymphs hatched out today. They look pretty similar to Florida Bark Mantis. They are quite large as L1. So is Humbertiella a bark species? The nymphs seems to climb glass pretty well.


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Yen. From where does this species originate?

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 20, 2005)

I could be wrong but i believe they are from south asia. Are they the asian bark mantis? They are pretty bulky too.


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh nice Yen, you can definately see from the nymphs they look humbertiella shaped.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

